# White spots on eye.



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you considered tumors? I would get it checked out by a vet. This is the age to fix any deformities/pathogens.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure what it could be, but you should call the vet out to get it checked out.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

He is a cute little guy. No, I have never seen one born with it, however, I had a bay once that got poked in the eye by straw when he was just a wee babe and was left w a permanent mark "moon spot" on his eye that looked the same. While he always seemed to see well enough with the affected eye, the vet said it impaired his vision in that spot. 
It would make me very nervous - I would call the vet for sure.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I asked my vet he said he did not know what it was for sure but that it wont affect his vision. So thats why I wanted to see if anyone else had seen that before.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I asked my vet he said he did not know what it was for sure but that it wont affect his vision. So thats why I wanted to see if anyone else had seen that before.


Oh, well I am sure that was a relief to hear! I am glad his eyes are fine!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

well the only thing i can figure is that corneal damage occurred during birth. I don't think it is a tumor because after 7 months it probably I'm sure it would of grown. or his iris is missing pigment. That is my hypothesis. =D


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

My paint/belgian had s white spot that looked similar when I got him as a weanling. The vet said it was a corneal ulcer and he gave me a tube of stuff to put in the eye three times daily. Not sure what it was, that was ten years ago. He never had any bad effects from it, but it did look a bit odd.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Fairly common.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never heard of a horse being born with one, but I've had 2 different horses that had them from corneal injuries at some point in their past.


----------



## Denise Norberg (May 1, 2012)

My colt has a white spot on his eye, will it go away or will he have it for life?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Denise Norberg said:


> My colt has a white spot on his eye, will it go away or will he have it for life?


Probably permanent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

